# Automatisation SMS (ça ne marche pas)



## Nadege40 (5 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je découvre le mode raccourci avec les automatisations.

Je suis sur iPhone 7 (12.4).

Problème, je n'arrive pas à créer ces automatisations.
Est-ce un problème de téléphone (il me faudrait un iphone 7+) ou de version de logiciel ?

Lors de la création de l'automatisation, je peux mettre le contact (destinataire) mais pas l'heure à laquelle l'envoyer.
Si j'appuie sur la petite flèche en haut, ça me marque le message directement dans le fenêtre d'envoi, mais il faut cliquer dessus (le principe, c'est qu'il s'envoie tout seul, non ?)
J'ai réussi à créer le message (sans l'envoi automatique) et à l'affiche sur mon écran d'accueil, mais rien d'autre 

Merci de votre aide.


----------

